# Advise please



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a steam kit and I'm making a box for it. The box measures 47.5"x18" x8" and is made with a couple of half inch panels from an old nicely made entertainment center 1/2 inch particle board with rosewood veneer and the sides and ends with 4/4 oak.

The box needs to be absolutely sealed against moisture infiltration to the wood.

I am using Spar now on all interior surfaces.

Question. Is spar okay to use, and if so how many coats should I use?

I know some of you are going to suggest marine sealer, but is that really needed as long as you account for water drainage and don't let it sit with water in it?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

My advice is to use plywood or hardwood. Here is one article about building steam boxes, there are many others. FWIW


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks AandC.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Russell,

You will probably see the veneer come off your panels before it ever reaches temp. and I'm not sure what will happen to the partical board. I just built one using plywood and the plywood had a couple voids in it (that's why I used it, wasn't good enough to do much else with) I was surprised how fast the steam penetrated the voids and the plywood started to delaminate. I finished my project, but will need to redoe the box before I use it again. I think the next one I'll actually use PVC pipe instead.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ditto on the previous comments.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

You know, I think the pvc is the way to go here. I only have small things to steam anyway.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Russell, She said size didn't matter!


----------

